
Unemployed man facing jail for not paying child support burns himself alive - acangiano
http://www.sentinelsource.com/news/local/last-statement-sent-to-sentinel-from-self-immolation-victim/article_cd181c8e-983b-11e0-a559-001cc4c03286.html
======
YuriNiyazov
He slapped his 4 year old daughter for licking his hand. The fewer of these
kinds of "men", the better.

